# gruppo di continuita

## rota

ciaoi ragazzi o un probb.... devvo trovare un programma che mi controlli il gruppo di continuita

mi spiegho io o un server o messo un gruppo di continuita e devvo far in modo che quando la corrente il programma si accorge che è in funzzione il gruppo di continuita è salva tutti i dati è mi chiude il pc 

forse chieddo troppo ..pero a me servve un prg. che controlli il gruppo di continuita..grazzie

----------

## gutter

Se il gruppo di continuità è un APC allora puoi usare

```

*  sys-apps/apcupsd

      Latest version available: 3.10.13

      Latest version installed: 3.10.13

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.sibbald.com/apcupsd/

      Description: APC UPS daemon with integrated tcp/ip remote shutdown

```

E' davvero un bel programma con ottime feature   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

ce n'è sicuramente uno nel portage, ne sono certo al 100% perchè l'ho installato su tutti i miei server, solo che non ricordo il nome, e non sono davanti alle mie Gentoo Box...

comunque fai una ricerca con emerge, lo trovi di sicuro:

emerge -S ups

 :Wink: 

----------

## rota

si pero a me servve una cosa generale che nn sia solo per gentoo 

quello che avete detto lo posso usare anche in latri os???

----------

## rota

allora o trovvato sti due prgrammi :

GENPOWER

APCUPSD http://sourceforge.net/projects/apcupsd

----------

## rota

invece GENPOWER lo trovvate su http://freshmeat.net/

----------

## flocchini

apcupsd funge benissimo, lo uso da parecchio con soddisfazione e se cerchi bene ricordo un altro post dove si discuteva di argomento analogo

 *rota wrote:*   

> si pero a me servve una cosa generale che nn sia solo per gentoo 
> 
> quello che avete detto lo posso usare anche in latri os????

 

su gentoo e linux in generale puoi usare questo, x winzozz a me avevano dato la suite al momento dell'acquisto (APC), immagino che sul sito del produttore troverai tutto

----------

## xdarma

Non avendo un problema strettamente legato a gentoo ho preferito "agganciarmi" a questo vecchio thread piuttosto che aprire un nuovo topic.

I dubbi sono relativi ad un vecchio gruppo di continuità Mustek 800 che ho collegato (a gentoo, ovviamente  :-) via seriale e che tengo sotto osservazione attraverso nut.

Il primo problema è che la carica massima arriva al 95%: presumo sia sintomo di obsolescenza e non di calibrazione di nut.

Se tolgo la spina all'ups, nel giro di 20 secondi la carica disponibile scende al 30% (almeno così mi mostra knutclient) rendendo praticamente inutile l'uso di un ups: quando va via la corrente e non sono in casa dopo 30 secondi il pc schiatta senza auto-spegnersi perché la carica residua rimanente quando l'ups invia il segnale di low-battery a nut non è sufficiente a completare lo spegnimento correttamente.

E' possibile "istruire" l'ups a spegnere il pc dopo 5 secondi consecutivi di stato "battery"?

Ma un gruppo di continuità da 800VA non dovrebbe durare almeno una decina di minuti e non un solo minuto? Il carico è quello di un pc desktop e di un monitor CRT, e secondo nut si tratta del 30% del carico sopportabile dall'ups.

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## Peach

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ma un gruppo di continuità da 800VA non dovrebbe durare almeno una decina di minuti e non un solo minuto? Il carico è quello di un pc desktop e di un monitor CRT, e secondo nut si tratta del 30% del carico sopportabile dall'ups.
> 
> Ciao e grazie.

 

si ma se la batteria è andata, è andata. non c'è granché da fare.

certo che puoi spiegargli di spegnere il tutto. con gli APC uso acpupsd e penso che tu possa adattarlo tranquillamente all'uso con il tuo mustek o di uno nuovo, se decidi di fare l'acquisto (APC ovviamente)  :Smile: 

ciao!

----------

## xdarma

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si ma se la batteria è andata, è andata. non c'è granché da fare.
> 
> certo che puoi spiegargli di spegnere il tutto. con gli APC uso acpupsd e penso che tu possa adattarlo tranquillamente all'uso con il tuo mustek o di uno nuovo, se decidi di fare l'acquisto (APC ovviamente) :)
> 
> ciao!

 

Ho provato ad installare apcupsd ma, come temevo, non funziona correttamente: si avvia e riconosce l'ups collegato via seriale ma non riesce a distinguere né lo stato ONLINE/ONBATTERY né la carica rimanente. Questo è l'output di apcacces sia alimentato dalla rete che senza alimentazione:

```
APC      : 001,019,0500

DATE     : Sun Oct 26 18:42:20 CET 2008

HOSTNAME : skariolante

RELEASE  : 3.10.18

VERSION  : 3.10.18 (21 July 2005) gentoo

UPSNAME  : Mustek800

CABLE    : Custom Cable Simple

MODEL    : DUMB UPS Driver

UPSMODE  : Stand Alone

STARTTIME: Sun Oct 26 18:41:43 CET 2008

STATUS   : ONLINE LOWBATT

MBATTCHG : 30 Percent

MINTIMEL : 5 Minutes

MAXTIME  : 5 Seconds

NUMXFERS : 0

TONBATT  : 0 seconds

CUMONBATT: 0 seconds

XOFFBATT : N/A

STATFLAG : 0x02000048 Status Flag

END APC  : Sun Oct 26 19:08:27 CET 2008

```

In pratica non interviene mai in caso di mancanza di corrente dalla linea elettrica.

Peccato perché aveva proprio le funzioni che mi interessavano:

```
# The ONBATTERYDELAY is the time in seconds from when a power failure

#   is detected until we react to it with an onbattery event.

# If during a power failure, the UPS has run on batteries for TIMEOUT

# many seconds or longer, apcupsd will initiate a system shutdown.

```

Una curiosità: leggendo il manuale di apcupsd parlavano di un tizio che ha avuto difficoltà nel sostituire le batterie originali APC esurite con delle batterie non originali in quanto quelle "commerciali" avevano una forma diversa tale da non entrare correttamente nell'alloggiamento dell'ups, avete già avuto problemi del genere?

Ciao

----------

## flocchini

io troncherei velocemente la questione dicendo che se un ups e' apc bene, funziona bene e apcupsd lo comanda regolarmente. Se non e' un apc allora e' una schifezza nel 90% dei casi, e oltretutto apcupsd funziona malamente. Entrambe le cose le ho provate sulla mia pelle.

il fatto che apcupsd non funzioni con un gruppo di continuita' mustek non mi pare particolarmente strano, anzi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

non so aiutarti sulla questione ricambi perche' coinvolgendo funzionalita' critiche mi avvalgo solo di ricambi originali

----------

